# strange death



## Jose93 (Aug 2, 2009)

ok so my female budwing got mated last night then this morning since they were done i put her back then 1 hour later she droped a black thing :blink: and died


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 2, 2009)

you did not give sufficient detail but i know exactly why she died and i told you how to prevent this................. Did i not mention you wait a week AFTER shipment to mate her? did i not say that she would get to stressed to mate right after shipment? thats why shes dead man, you cant just mate a mantis right after theyve been shipped, they are already stressed from the bumby ride, and mating is already a doubly stressful act for them as it is........ man you never listen, oh well maybe someone will prove me wrong... but my money is what i just said.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 2, 2009)

Hard to say what caused her death, Hugo... it could have been any one, or a combination, of a variety of reasons.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 3, 2009)

dropped a black thing?


----------



## ismart (Aug 3, 2009)

superfreak said:


> dropped a black thing?


Maybe he means she dropped a deux before passing away. Where did this black thing drop from?


----------



## superfreak (Aug 3, 2009)

must have been a grenade. ^_^


----------



## Jose93 (Aug 3, 2009)

ismart said:


> Maybe he means she dropped a deux before passing away. Where did this black thing drop from?


 her butt :blink:


----------



## ismart (Aug 3, 2009)

Huguito said:


> her butt :blink:


Wow!  That must have been some deux! :lol: 

I don't think i have ever had a mantis drop a black thing before. Sorry i could not be of any assistance.


----------



## Jose93 (Aug 3, 2009)

ismart said:


> Wow!  That must have been some deux! :lol: I don't think i have ever had a mantis drop a black thing before. Sorry i could not be of any assistance.


 its ok  btw it stinked badly :huh: :blink:


----------



## jameslongo (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe she had IBS


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 4, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Maybe she had IBS


In this case, I think that it was infuriated rather than just irritable!


----------



## massaman (Aug 4, 2009)

prob just nothing but it just fell over and died never had this happen but just a guess


----------

